# Rugby



## Nefilim777

Any rugby fans here? I'm guessing no, but... Rugby's my number one sport, Leinster season ticket holder. I'd love to here from other followers, if there are any!


----------



## truebluefan

No fans of Rugby? 

I was hoping we had some. I wanted to talk to you through pm


----------



## Aspoestertjie

I love Rugby. It will always be my number one sport as well.


----------



## Nefilim777

Thats what I like to hear! What team?


----------



## Aspoestertjie

Springboks of course.  I am a South African.

Are you Irish Nefilim? Dublin is in Ireland. If so, we are playing you guys this weekend. I think the wet and windy conditions in Dublin is going to influence the Boks performance negatively.


----------



## K R Y

Only just found this thread! Rarely look in this section. Really enjoying the tests so far. Nearly exploding waiting for Wales vs Aus.

Ospreys supporter!


----------



## Aspoestertjie

Wales always have been one of my favourite teams. I love the All Blacks too.


----------



## dudeabides

rugbyforum's links at the bottom of the page, sure could use more fans' input :thumbsup:


----------



## Aspoestertjie

They have a very beautiful national anthem.

I don't know if you guys are aware of the pathetic way the SA national anthem was performed recently when SA played France. Here it is:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcMA4Bz1SHI

This is how it was suppose to be:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXKur2FAN7g

South Africans are still quite upset about the way that guy performed it. I think he was stoned.


----------



## K R Y

Always a shame when the national anthems aren't done right. I personally hate seeing players not singing along, just annoys me.

Some nice games today, Ireland against the Springboks was a crackin game. Really enjoyed it.

Wish I could say the same for the Wales vs Aus game. Brilliant performance by Austrailia. Wales were abysmal unfortunatly. The amount of turn overs and mistakes was ridiculous. I don't care how many players we had out, we should of made the game closer than that. Just ONE try would of put a smile on my face.

Ah well, roll on Six nations!


----------



## Nefilim777

I was at Ireland v Boks today, great game, delighted with the result. Sorry bout that Aspoestertjie, also just watched NZ demolish the French...!


----------



## dudeabides

The Heineken Cup is starting back up this weekend, really looking forward to the matches, three in particular:
Munster v Perpigan, Friday night at 8,
Ulster v Stade Francais, Saturday afternoon at 1:30
and
the Scarlets v Leinster, Saturday night at 6


----------



## Nefilim777

Yeah should be crackin. We [leinster] really need the away win. Munster and Ulster games should be phenomenal too.


----------



## dudeabides

The Munster match sure lived up to it, sure you saw it. Ronan o'Gara was unstoppable.


----------



## Blitzdog

dudeabides said:


> The Munster match sure lived up to it...


was it a graveyard smash?

















sry lol


----------



## Nefilim777

dudeabides said:


> The Munster match sure lived up to it, sure you saw it. Ronan o'Gara was unstoppable.


Yeah,they were lucky though, Perpignan nearly had them, 3 tries to nil, Munster really aren't scoring enough. O'Gara was world class though, as usual... Looking forward to Leinster now.



Blitzdog said:


> was it a graveyard smash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry lol


Can you believe that NO ONE ever makes that joke over here even though its so blatantly obvious? beggars belief. Well said sir.


----------



## dudeabides

Leinster are really taking it to them in the first half, three tries so far. 

Edit later: That was a big win, and Ulster's was awesome too. You're going to the reverse fixture next Saturday I bet, right?


----------



## Nefilim777

dudeabides said:


> Leinster are really taking it to them in the first half, three tries so far.
> 
> Edit later: That was a big win, and Ulster's was awesome too. You're going to the reverse fixture next Saturday I bet, right?


I am indeed my friend! Can't wait, hopefully we grab the bonus point again cause London Irish did a job on Brive...


----------



## dudeabides

Have fun, man. Will just be watching on a little box as usual myself. Really looking forward to the test between Leinster and the London Irish next month, that oughta be a show. Next thing you know, it'll be February and the 6 nations will be underway again.


----------



## Nefilim777

Yeah I reckon I'll be making the trip over to London for the game, I went last year for the match against Wasps in Twickenham. I was also meaning to tell you that ESPN are going to have the rights to most of the Guinness Premiership next year, which means you can watch a lot of the top English teams, I know its not Leinster, but they play some good rugby too! haha..


----------



## K R Y

We all excited for the Six Nations???


----------



## dudeabides

Bring it on, can't wait for a week from Saturday. Two tests on the first day: Italy v Ireland and Wales v England. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

Will be pulling for Ireland and Wales that day. Then UFC 109 later on. It's going to be a phenomenal day.

I think Ireland will destroy Italy, winning by at least 25 points. If Wales are on form, I think they'll also win quite decisivly, if not it'll be a close and exciting (frustrating) match


----------



## dudeabides

Yeah, I like the Italian coach's realism, he says:

"When we have a chance to beat a team, we have to take it. If we're playing the bigger teams away, we don't want to lose by 70 points.

"We want the defeats to be within 15-20 points. That's where Italian rugby is at the moment and we have to improve on that." 

Mallett article


----------



## Hawkeye6287

I plan to still be very drunk for the first round of matches. It is the only way I can make it through another awful England performance. 
I have actually begun supporting whoever we play against in the hope we get our asses kicked so badly that certain people get dropped and fired *cough* rob andrew, borthwick, johnson, wells, ford, smith, *cough*

So I guess that means I am supporting wales next saturday. 

Going to be between Ireland and France again though, don't think wales will quite get there.


----------



## Nefilim777

Yeah can't wait, I'll be sitting in Croker for the Italy game, freezing and semi-pissed I hope. I think Wales/England will be the game of the weekend though.


----------



## dudeabides

Lucky local basta... ah, still bummed about Setanta us, but if any one has the bollocks to upload I'll be watching how I can. :thumb02:


----------



## Aspoestertjie

Aw, England will get better. I just don't know when that will be. I hope for your sake they do fire certain people too.

I watched an awesome game yesterday in one of the new stadiums built for the 2010 World Cup Soccer. The Bulls played the Lions, and trashed them. The Lions was okay during the first half, but in the second half they were not playing. They stopped attacking and defended the whole time. 

The Bulls was awesome. Victor Mattfield was captain again. I was impressed and in the end they were the ones who just played better.

I enjoyed it. I watched it from high up in the V VIP lounge suit. I was fortunate enough to spend time with rugby gurus of old times and discussed politics with the Premier and the MEC of Education while watching rugby.

The only problem was, I couldn't shout and had to keep my pose in front of all the important people. lol


----------



## dudeabides

That is really cool, and I'm looking forward to the Super 14 too, but this weekend pulling for Ireland, Wales and Scotland


----------



## Nefilim777

Getting close now!! Excited!


----------



## jbar74

I'm very excited. Cymru am byth.


----------



## K R Y

jbar74 said:


> I'm very excited. Cymru am byth.


:thumb01:

Seriously excited, going to head down the pub to watch Ireland game, but home for the Wales game with some cheaper colder beer and less noise so I can enjoy the game in peace with a few mates and my Dad  

Time to whip out the Welsh hat and slippers.


----------



## dudeabides

Heaslip! Outstanding first half, outside of that one kick at the end. Italy are too slow on offense and can't complete a line out, so it's hard to judge but it's looking like it will be an alright Six Nations now.


----------



## Nefilim777

Two poor games. I feel bad for Wales, Hook's try was unreal.


----------



## K R Y

Very poor games. Hopefully the Six nations picks up tomorrow. Wales played so poorly, it was quite horrible to watch at times. The line out was abysmal, and even catching the ball or passing seemed to be out of the question.


----------



## dudeabides

It did unfortunatly for Scotland I guess. This coming weekend is all about France v. Ireland so other nations have to bring about stories of being upset over roof issues to get notice. J/k Kryonicle, I truly look forward to all 3 tests every weekend that the championship goes on.


----------



## K R Y

Haha no you're very right dudeabides. France vs Ireland is going to be excellent. I think and hope Ireland will take it.

England will handily defeat Italy, I doubt we'll see any surprises there.

And I actually think Wales are going to have a tough time with Scotland unless all the problems we had last week are fixed, and more. Scotland played some very good rugby against France, and really have the potential to beat Wales. Our line out was atrocious  , we can't afford to play that kind of rugby again.


----------



## dudeabides

I'm actually playing the most recent rugby video game right now '08, and call me a nerd but I printed out the pools for the 2011 world cup and am playing it with the same teams in exhibition mode at NZ stadiums on rugby 08. Playing with all the underdogs though to keep it interesting got pasted as Tonga in the opening test, then Japan pulled off a shocker over the French.


----------



## Nefilim777

G'wan Tonga! 

Yeah hopefully we beat the Frogs on sat and Wales get back on track too...


----------



## dudeabides

I usually pull for the teams that are 0-1 in the other two matches to make things easier for O'Driscoll and his mates. (And Ferris is back!  )


----------



## Nefilim777

Yeah I'm delighted Ferris is back, hopefully he stays fit now.


----------



## K R Y

Most.. exciting..f'n..game..ever.


----------



## Nefilim777

Holy God that was non-stop! Wales got lucky though I must admit, but what the hell were the Scots thinking!? Fair play to Wales, they were by far the better team in the second half. I thought they'd pack it in with the draw but they went for the line instead. Great game.


----------



## dudeabides

Yes it was, wish we could say the same for the current match atm.


----------



## Aspoestertjie

Who of you are following the Super 14?


----------



## dudeabides

Hey Bulls fan, I missed that one and the Sharks that they showed at the same time as 6N, but watched the Brumbies, Hurricanes, Waratahs and Crusaders win. The Waratah/Reds match was the most fun to watch. England and Wales could use some of those guys help against France I bet.


----------



## Aspoestertjie

dudeabides said:


> Hey Bulls fan, I missed that one and the Sharks that they showed at the same time as 6N, but watched the Brumbies, Hurricanes, Waratahs and Crusaders win. The Waratah/Reds match was the most fun to watch. England and Wales could use some of those guys help against France I bet.


I am soooooooo proud of the Bulls, you can't imagine.

You missed a really great match. The Cheetahs played very good as well. To me they looked quite dangerous.

The whole match was action packed with lots of running and tries. 

NH rugby doesn't come close to the SH rugby. 

*Waiting for the comments on this*


----------



## K R Y

You're very correct, SH rugby is leagues beyond NH, although we shine at times and show potential, we are no where near as consistant as SH.

I'd love to watch the Super 14, but I don't think it's broadcast over here which makes viewing a big problem.


----------



## Aspoestertjie

KryOnicle said:


> You're very correct, SH rugby is leagues beyond NH, although we shine at times and show potential, we are no where near as consistant as SH.
> 
> I'd love to watch the Super 14, but I don't think it's broadcast over here which makes viewing a big problem.


That is strange. We always see the the NH rugby too. The problem is I don't have a TV right now, so I watch with friends whenever I can.

I think there will come a time where the NH will pick up. The French and England were always very good. I also think the difference is in the coaching, don't you think?


----------



## dudeabides

The first Friday and Saturday Super 14 come on at 12:35 am my time, and that's five minutes after I get home from work so it's cool as can be. And they have Crusaders vs Sharks and Hurricanes vs Lions in those slots this week.

But I'm wondering who's going to win when

Ireland go to England
France go to Wales
and Scotland go to Italy

all this weekend, what do you guys think?


----------



## K R Y

France are playing phenomenal. Wales are going to have an extremely hard time with this. If we perform as good as Wales can, I think we edge it. However, Wales performing these days seems to only come at 5-10 minute periods and not the full 80 minutes and that is not enough. Another victory like against Scotland is not going to happen. France 25, Wales 13.

Ireland will also have a tough time with England. England are looking very tight this year, whilst Ireland didn't look spectacular against France. I think they'll pick their game up and have a very very close game. 

Scotland were one of the best Scotlands I've seen in a while against Italy. That said, so were Italy against England. A home advantage seals the deal for Scotland 16, Italy 9.


----------



## dudeabides

You said it KryOnicle, if the same Welsh side from the 2nd half had played the whole match would have been a grand slam killer. It was a bummer, was pulling for ya. Did you hear Gatland after it was all over? "We have been the architects of our own demise."


----------



## K R Y

dudeabides said:


> You said it KryOnicle, if the same Welsh side from the 2nd half had played the whole match would have been a grand slam killer. It was a bummer, was pulling for ya. Did you hear Gatland after it was all over? "We have been the architects of our own demise."


The most frustrating match I've ever watched man  Half time I was crushed. We literally GAVE 2 tries away. If Wales can ever play a first half like we do a second, we'll start pushing up the rankings again.

Second half was some great Rugby to watch, if Byrnes hadn't of missed touch TWICE I think we would of had another 5-7 points on the board and maybe edged the win.

Why can't we start playing Rugby like that to start with. Fix up a few key errors, and get going early we'd of taken that match easily.

Ah well! Was a great game, and France played well the first half and capatalised on our mistakes. We nearly had another epic come back, but France are not Scotland. 

Warren Gatland said it best though.

Can't wait for the games later, Ireland V England is one of my favourite matches of the year. Hoping for a crushing Irish win  

Scotland vs Italy is pretty intriguing me as well, both sides have really stepped up their quality of play and I think we'll see a fast paced game today.


----------



## dudeabides

Both tests were exciting to watch this morning (well for me). England v Ireland was a very close game, and know their fans are crying foul about the refs and blaming Wilko, but when they are down to the wire like that at the end I just want to see more like it. Next week Magners and the following is Ireland v Wales. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y

Ireland England was tense! That first try by Ireland was beautiful though  Very very close game.

Only recently getting into club Rugby (normally I just watch International Tests) so am really looking forward to catching some Magners games as well  Ospreys (my citys team) against Edinburgh should be great fun!

Wales vs Ireland will be incredible. Can really go either way. Would be nice to watch 2 halfs of Welsh rugby though


----------



## dudeabides

You can see a lot more of that try scorer Tommy Bowe if you are lucky enough to have that as your local team. Did you see the muay thai knee to the back of the head O'Driscoll took? Hoping that doesn't effect him for that match in a fortnight (like they say).


----------



## jbar74

KryOnicle where are you from mun, I'm originally from Morriston?


----------



## K R Y

dudeabides said:


> You can see a lot more of that try scorer Tommy Bowe if you are lucky enough to have that as your local team. Did you see the muay thai knee to the back of the head O'Driscoll took? Hoping that doesn't effect him for that match in a fortnight (like they say).


Sounds good to me man. Yeah that Knee was harsh! Apparently he's fine, was just a bit wobbled by it. He was concious and standing after the match someone fed through the info to the commentators.



jbar74 said:


> KryOnicle where are you from mun, I'm originally from Morriston?


Haha nice, I'm from Killay man.


EDIT-

I just found Sky Sports 4 doing a 2 hour show on the Super 14!  Watched the last hour of it, really really enjoyed. The Chiefs were phenomenal. Can't wait to watch more of it. The games air live really early over here so I'll have to record them.


----------



## dudeabides

Super 14 is on right now! I'm watching Fox 1 HD if you happen to see and want a link send me a msg, they have the Chiefs v Reds at the moment and in a couple hours it's Brumbies v Lions. Between those matches and the Magners league later in the day, it's a great Friday for rugby! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefilim777

Just watched the 'Tahs and Sharks. Mad seeing Andy Goode down under!


----------



## K R Y

I fell asleep half way through! Just after the Sharks scored a try with 13 men  Woke up especially for that as well, damn you tiredness haha.

That trip made me laugh, just because of the guys expression as he was doing it. He looked so pleased with himself.


----------



## Nefilim777

KryOnicle said:


> I fell asleep half way through! Just after the Sharks scored a try with 13 men  Woke up especially for that as well, damn you tiredness haha.
> 
> That trip made me laugh, just because of the guys expression as he was doing it. He looked so pleased with himself.


Yeah he was a mile offside though, there's been some awful reffing so far this weekend...


----------



## dudeabides

I don't know if you guys saw the French game but Toulon v Biarritz was awesome. Big comeback at the end. And the Cheetahs are about to upset the Hurricanes at the moment. But look what the Welsh clubs are doing to the Irish ones. Lianelli took out Ulster and Newport Gwent did the same to Munster (who helped with knock on's/missed penalties, you know how it goes). Wonder if that trend continues tomorrow when Leinster visit Cardiff, or if things get turned around just in time for the big one next weekend.


----------



## Nefilim777

I realised the other day that I'm actually obsessed with Rugby.


----------



## dudeabides

Who isn't, heh. This weekend has great matches like Chiefs v Crusaders & Stormers v Hurricanes in the Super 14, Toulon v Castres in the French top 14, Anglo/Welsh semis, and a few big international tests... some strange fellow posted about them at this forum's sister rugby site here.


----------



## Nefilim777

Haha, nice plug dude...:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides

Congrats to yours on that big win, KryOnicle. And Scotland played well with Parks and that defense, not that I've noticed any of their supporters on here, but they did it, no triple crown this year even though someone looks well on their way to a Grand slam at the moment.


----------



## Nefilim777

Wales were clinical, Ireland poor, Scotland good, England were excellent, France got a bit lucky.


----------



## K R Y

Was great to see Wales play so well. Just a little too late to get their game together. Hopefully they'll keep improving and lessening the errors, they have a tough summer ahead of them.

Not sure what was up with Ireland, definitely was not the same Ireland that showed up for the rest of the Six Nations. Scotland were great, really nice to see them get a W as they should of had a few more this tournament. 

I actually enjoyed watching England play for a change. They were really really trying and I felt the score really didn't reflect the game. Frances defense held very well through out though, that's the only reason they got the Grandslam, although a very deserved championship.


----------



## Nefilim777

KryOnicle said:


> Was great to see Wales play so well. Just a little too late to get their game together. Hopefully they'll keep improving and lessening the errors, they have a tough summer ahead of them.
> 
> Not sure what was up with Ireland, definitely was not the same Ireland that showed up for the rest of the Six Nations. Scotland were great, really nice to see them get a W as they should of had a few more this tournament.
> 
> I actually enjoyed watching England play for a change. They were really really trying and I felt the score really didn't reflect the game. Frances defense held very well through out though, that's the only reason they got the Grandslam, although a very deserved championship.



Yeah not sure what was up either, it reeks of complacency though. I reckon the players thought they could come out, do the basics and win the triple crown. Instead Scotland soaked up our attack well in the opening quarter, upset the best lineout in the world multiple times and attacked our set piece. Hat's off to Scotland, they deserved it.


----------



## dudeabides

Wow, did anybody see the Magners matches today? I enjoyed the hell out of Leinster v O'Gara, er I mean Munster. And saw what Tommy Bowe pulled off against the Scarlets. Didn't see it (wasn't televised) but understand from the articles it was a good one in Edinburgh v Connacht.


----------



## Nefilim777

Holy shit, that was awesome.


----------



## dudeabides

Speaking of awesome, most intense match I've seen in a long time Leinster v Clermont in the first Heineken quarterfinal. As soon as I saw O'Driscoll and Heaslip running out wide for a try early in the first half I knew it would be great. But if not for my new favorite French kicker Brock James, that one would have gone the way of Clermont. Oh, pretty decent article about it here.


----------



## Nefilim777

Brock James will never forget that day. I felt bad for the Clermont boys, their fans were amazing and Clermont played really well, but its a game of chance sometimes I get. They'll do well next year. It was nice to see at the game the following week a large number of Leinster fans were wearing Clermont scarves. Semi-final's looming now, scary stuff...


----------



## UFC_OWNS

rugby is pretty good, depending whether a team like the bulls just kick penalty goals all day and kick the ball back and forth, unfortunately the wallabies are pretty shite, thats why i prefer league(dont make this into a league vs union thread)


----------



## Aspoestertjie

UFC_OWNS said:


> rugby is pretty good, depending whether a team like the bulls just kick penalty goals all day and kick the ball back and forth, unfortunately the wallabies are pretty shite, thats why i prefer league(dont make this into a league vs union thread)


I am a Bulls fan, so I couldn't just let this one slide. The Bulls are the Super 14 champions. Maybe they do kick too much, but a good planned kick at the right place and at the right time puts your team in a better position to score.

South Africa is going to play the All Blacks today. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Aspoestertjie said:


> I am a Bulls fan, so I couldn't just let this one slide. The Bulls are the Super 14 champions. Maybe they do kick too much, but a good planned kick at the right place and at the right time puts your team in a better position to score.
> 
> South Africa is going to play the All Blacks today. I am looking forward to that.


i prefer the reds and stormers THEY entertain and are good, meh i could go either way on the boks-blacks


----------



## Aspoestertjie

You are from Australia, certainly you support the All Blacks more than you will support the Springboks?


----------



## dudeabides

Been looking forward to the Tri Nations, going to watch that test tonight (well it's night here) at the same time as the DREAM show live from Japan. Almost can't get better than that!


----------



## Aspoestertjie

dudeabides said:


> Been looking forward to the Tri Nations, going to watch that test tonight (well it's night here) at the same time as the DREAM show live from Japan. Almost can't get better than that!


I don't know the DREAM show, but I do know the rugby will be entertaining.

What is your prediction on the match?


----------



## dudeabides

All Blacks take a close yet high scoring one they are just too damn good right now, but especially since they have the home advantage. Would pick differently when they go to South Africa next month.

And for information on the DREAM show, the Japanese MMA forum is all you need


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Aspoestertjie said:


> You are from Australia, certainly you support the All Blacks more than you will support the Springboks?


no because then my kiwi friends get cocky if they win anyway, all i want is an aussie tri nations but looks unlikely, robbie deans stinks as coach


----------



## K R Y

Just woke up in time to catch the rest of the game! Woo


----------



## dudeabides

New Zealand are showing better defense (so far) than they did against the European sides this summer, I suppose the high scoring idea is out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

south africa stink, 32-12 hey have a few grubs in their team too, except my boy habana


----------



## Nefilim777

I think that scoreline was quite flattering to SA, the All Blacks demolished them all round the park, their scrum was amazing too, I've never seen a Jon Smit led-pack get pushed back like that.


----------



## Aspoestertjie

I missed the game.  But yeah, I will read about it in the papers I am sure.


----------



## Nefilim777

Yeah you're probably lucky you missed it. Good to see you back posting though Aspoestertjie


----------



## Aspoestertjie

Thanks Nefilm, I have to come here every day for a while at least, so I can just as well post a bit. You won't believe it, I bought the newspaper, but never read it. I was too tired. haha Oh well, I wonder what Pieter de Villiers will come up with next. Their selections wasn't very bright this time around, so I am looking forward to see what changes they will be making to the teams.


----------



## dudeabides

Do you watch the Currie Cup too? Bulls looked good in the first one of course, and Lions really did too.


----------



## Aspoestertjie

I watch it when the games are showing over weekends. I do not have a TV at the moment (out of free choice). So I go and watch at friends of mine over weekends if it is played during a reasonable time slot. I even played Superbru during the Super 14 this year, which was quite nice. 

I am disappointed about Bakkies Botha. I really thought he will rather use his head to think with than to actually use it to hit another player. 

I love the Currie Cup and the Bulls is my favourite team.


----------



## Nefilim777

Looks like another decimation for the Blacks....


----------



## UFC_OWNS

SA suck, i cant believe how awful they have looked in these 2 games, we'll see if my wallabies can make a tournament out of this.


----------



## Nefilim777

UFC_OWNS said:


> SA suck, i cant believe how awful they have looked in these 2 games, we'll see if my wallabies can make a tournament out of this.


They're gonna have to make a tournament out of this otherwise it's gonna be a boring few weeks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Nefilim777 said:


> They're gonna have to make a tournament out of this otherwise it's gonna be a boring few weeks.


exactly


----------



## K R Y

Bump 

Six Nations comes to a head this Saturday!

Anyone know what the Summer tests are looking like? I know the Ba bas are playing England and Wales, not sure about any others yet.


----------



## dudeabides

Scotland and Wales (x3) play Australia in June. Ireland play a couple in New Zealand. England have 3 tests in South Africa. Argentina vs Italy & France. And a country called USA is taking on Canada, Georgia & Italy. Those are all that I know of at least, and all taking place in June.


----------



## K R Y

Holy shit! June!! Cannot wait.


----------

